# Want to buy Comfrey



## parrotman

I'm posting this request with nothing to sell or buy, but looking to purchase comfrey roots. I'm somewhat confused and need some explanation, if you wouldn't mind.

Recently, before I knew of the Barter Board, I purchased 2 "deals" of comfrey roots on Ebay. This was the common comfrey. Each deal required to pay a shipping fee (understandably), but I asked if two deals could be combined for one shipping fee. The seller agreed, and I was appreciative.
I mention this because each deal was to contain 10 roots.

The roots arrived and were sent by priority mail (the smallest box).
Inside the box, there were 20 thread-like, spaghetti-sized roots. You could have fit 300 of these "roots" in the box if needed. That's just to give you an idea of how small they were, and I'm not exaggerating.
Long story short, never heard back from the seller and didn't receive a refund. 

I want to buy some comfrey roots, but I want them to be somewhat substantial in size. I don't know if that's asking too much, but I think a root/tuber should have some substance to them. Even if these thread-like roots will grow, that's not what I want...call me picky. 

Does anyone have what I'm looking for at this time? I want to be able to feed it to my goats and chickens as a supplement.

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but I'm still fuming over being burned with my Ebay purchase.


----------



## equinecpa

I'm glad you shared your experience-I too am looking for some Comfrey and was considering ebay...which seller was it? Anyone want to sell us some Comfrey?


----------



## K.B.

I don't have any for sale this year (still expanding my own supply), but I hope you potted up or planted the roots you received.

I have what is supposed to be common comfrey and when dividing my plants, some of the roots have been indeed just larger than a spaghetti and yet they still grow a new plant. It will probably take longer to get a large plant, though.

When I looked at some other sites offering root cuttings for sale, some of their images show very thick roots, so I hope you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## parrotman

Out of the 20 roots, I planted about 5 of them. The rest, which were sent wrapped in a damp paper towel and zip lock bag, were too "mushy" to plant. They were already starting to rot.


----------



## chickflick

I just received a (nearly round.. lol) flat rate envelope.. STUFFED with HUGE, entire root, with green coming out the top, etc. from this ebay seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111079583957?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I also found a really good page of planting info here:

http://www.coescomfrey.com/Coes_Comfrey___How_to_Grow.html

AND.. a video I REALLY liked if I had the room to do it.... Here..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT97u7oJIGI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT97u7oJIGI[/ame]

Hope this helps. I started my Comfrey Quest a couple of weeks ago, so figured I'd save you all the time!  Good luck in your growing!

Are you using for chickens, feed, or human/medicianal? I chose the standard (Not the Russian #14, etc.) because I wanted seeds, and normal sized plants.


----------



## mistletoad

I bought comfrey roots from Rick http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/barter-board/484122-comfrey-root-starts-%2418-dozen-shipped.html


----------



## parrotman

I appreciate your offering a source to buy comfrey...I looked at the offer and tried to see if there was a way to ask the seller a question, and I couldn't find any.
While I have no doubt to believe what you said you received, I need to be reassured that I'm going to be getting large roots sent to me.
I've already spent $25 and essentially got nothing for my money.


----------



## Woodpecker

I have some I bought from Rick years ago if any one wants them just PM me.


----------



## dcrichmond

I am thinking of buy some from this site (Bocking #4): 

http://www.nantahala-farm.com/comfrey-order-easy-s.shtml


----------



## Rick

Woodpecker said:


> I have some I bought from Rick years ago if any one wants them just PM me.


I have dealt with Woodpecker, and I bet her roots need thinning by now.

She is a top-notch trader.

Rick


----------



## Woodpecker

Rick said:


> I have dealt with Woodpecker, and I bet her roots need thinning by now.
> 
> She is a top-notch trader.
> 
> Rick


Thank you Rick you flatter me! It is always a pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## Rick

Woodpecker said:


> Thank you Rick you flatter me! It is always a pleasure doing business with you.


If I told people how you favored me in our last deal, they'd expect the same so I'll take that one to the grave


----------



## chickflick

parrotman said:


> I appreciate your offering a source to buy comfrey...I looked at the offer and tried to see if there was a way to ask the seller a question, and I couldn't find any.
> While I have no doubt to believe what you said you received, I need to be reassured that I'm going to be getting large roots sent to me.
> I've already spent $25 and essentially got nothing for my money.


Here ya go sweetie.. Scroll all the way to the bottom (you'll see the other's looked at pics) then go back up just above that.. and you will see.. :








[/URL][/IMG]

SEE? It's real tiny at the bottom.. OKAy.. so go ask your question. I am totally happy with my purchase. It is the standard/regular type comfrey, the stalks/roots are about 1/4" to 1/2 in diameter. Hell.. I could take these and probably make a hundred other plants if I were set up to do that. (LOL.. I'm tiny living! 

Hope this helps! EDIT: Oh.. lol.. go back to my first post for the link!


----------



## parrotman

Thanks for the information. I did e-mail and ask my questions. What I find interesting is that her ad says she has 4 available and 5 sold! How does that work? LOL


----------



## Fla Gal

parrotman said:


> I did e-mail and ask my questions. What I find interesting is that her ad says she has 4 available and 5 sold!


I noticed that too but earlier in the week there were 5 available and 4 sold. There had to be 4 more added to the listing. I asked the seller a question, got a reply today, and it doesn't show up on the eBay listing. Odd...


----------



## ChristieAcres

equinecpa said:


> I'm glad you shared your experience-I too am looking for some Comfrey and was considering ebay...which seller was it? Anyone want to sell us some Comfrey?


I sell only Bocking14 "Sprouted Rooties." They are small plants. That at least guarantees viability. The root sizes vary, but I have noticed zero difference in the size of the plants produced (have planted all different diameters of roots). I have over 70 Comfrey plants now and am continuing to plant more.

Lately, I had a lot of local & some HT orders to fill. The % of roots sprouting is all over the map. I have my best results planting by the moon cycles (Biodynamic Calender). 

Currently, I am now taking orders, have roots sprouting, and they will be ready to ship in 1-2 weeks. I'll be done propagating Comfrey in a few weeks, the offer them again in the Fall.


----------



## belladulcinea

I got mine from Lorichristie and I have comfrey EVERYWHERE it thinks it wants to be! :hysterical: And I'm thrilled. Both seller here are good ones but I have only bought from Lori because her's was available at the time.


----------



## farmer9989

I purchased some comfrey from (Elizabeth) and they were great .


----------



## ChristieAcres

belladulcinea said:


> I got mine from Lorichristie and I have comfrey EVERYWHERE it thinks it wants to be! :hysterical: And I'm thrilled. Both seller here are good ones but I have only bought from Lori because her's was available at the time.


Yes, and I have also done special orders for HTer's. That is why I didn't have any extra for a while, was trying to fill all my other special orders (including local ones). 

You crack me up...everywhere??? Now, don't tell me you tilled around the plants. Bocking14 is a bunching variety, have over 70 plants myself, and they are big beautiful plants all staying put. They do pop up if tilling is done or harvesting roots, breaks off others underground.

Around here, Asparagus is popping up everywhere :bouncy: Yes, I happen to really enjoy that, so finally have as many as I wanted. Too bad I'll have to wait to harvest the younger ones for a few years...


----------



## parrotman

I contacted the person that Chickflick recommended on ebay and she did respond with a gracious response assuring me that I would receive large, quality rootings, so I ordered them from her.
Then I also ordered rootings from Rick today, so when all of them arrive, I should have a decent amount of plants!
Thanks for the suggestions and sources.


----------



## chickflick

parrotman said:


> I contacted the person that Chickflick recommended on ebay and she did respond with a gracious response assuring me that I would receive large, quality rootings, so I ordered them from her.
> Then I also ordered rootings from Rick today, so when all of them arrive, I should have a decent amount of plants!
> Thanks for the suggestions and sources.


Hey.. lol.. if you're not happy with the ebay roots.. I'll take 'em.. LOL  (jk)

I just planted mine this morning (I know.. took me long enough) and be prepared - you'll need about ?? 40 ft. of space! My package had 7 sprouting roots, and 9 'sticks'. 

If you have time and space it would be cool to cut those sticks into pieces and root them like in the video I posted (up there)! I just placed my sticks at the bottom of my fruit trees. That way I won't have to hunt for them and they'll get plenty of water. (I hate trying to remember where things ARE. (I also still have some soil prep to do and didn't want to foget and plow em up! :smack

Let us know how it goes. 

@ Lori.. The #14 does not seed, right? I wanted to order some because from what I've read they SUPPOSEDLY get bigger leaves and are more abundant to use for animal feed.. but.. I dunno.. I just wanted the Standard old fashioned kind on my first round!  Maybe I can get some of the #14 from you later?


----------



## ChristieAcres

> @ Lori.. The #14 does not seed, right? I wanted to order some because from what I've read they SUPPOSEDLY get bigger leaves and are more abundant to use for animal feed.. but.. I dunno.. I just wanted the Standard old fashioned kind on my first round! Maybe I can get some of the #14 from you later?


Yes, Bocking14 produces the most plant material, doesn't set seed, and recommended as the best Cultivar due to its versatility. I just started about 100 Comfrey Rooties. They are ready to sell when they sprout (then there is assurance of 100% viability). I stopped shipping dry roots a few years ago. When these are sold, I won't be starting more until the Fall.


----------



## dogo

If you are a lucky one ? get in touch with Lorichristie for Comfrey she doesn't send a root, its more like a plant. You might have to get on a waiting list ? But believe me its worth the wait. Thanks Lori your first CLASS..........dogo


----------



## Rick

dogo said:


> If you are a lucky one ? get in touch with Lorichristie for Comfrey she doesn't send a root, its more like a plant. You might have to get on a waiting list ? But believe me its worth the wait. Thanks Lori your first CLASS..........dogo


They sound very nice!


----------



## belladulcinea

Oh Lori, we moved a garden bed from the front to the back, I thought I had dug up everything and now there is a whole list of stuff growing up in that area! Dh just shakes his head about it! The mint is growing better there than in the garden where I put it!


----------



## Rick

lorichristie said:


> Yes, Bocking14 produces the most plant material, doesn't set seed, and recommended as the best Cultivar due to its versatility. I just started about 100 Comfrey Rooties. They are ready to sell when they sprout (then there is assurance of 100% viability). I stopped shipping dry roots a few years ago. When these are sold, I won't be starting more until the Fall.


You didn't really ship the roots dry did you?

I'm guessing they were moist in damp paper towels like the ones I sell? 
I'll may have to try the rooties, for customers who don't want to bother with that part of the planting!

Do the leaves survive the shipping journey?


----------



## ChristieAcres

dogo said:


> If you are a lucky one ? get in touch with Lorichristie for Comfrey she doesn't send a root, its more like a plant. You might have to get on a waiting list ? But believe me its worth the wait. Thanks Lori your first CLASS..........dogo


Thanks for the nice post! Yes, I ship Roots which are already sprouted and they are little plants. I stopped sending dry roots, since I wanted 100% viability. The remainder of your order ships on Monday!

Rick, I don't send anything dry. All of my plants and Comfrey Rooties are shipped damp and well packaged. I stop shipping plants usually by the middle to end of June (temperatures a bit warm for shipping plants). They have traveled well like the rest of what I send. Rare for there to be a problem.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Rick said:


> You didn't really ship the roots dry did you?
> 
> I'm guessing they were moist in damp paper towels like the ones I sell?
> I'll may have to try the rooties, for customers who don't want to bother with that part of the planting!
> 
> Do the leaves survive the shipping journey?


My last post had your response in it:



> Rick, I don't send anything dry. All of my plants and Comfrey Rooties are shipped damp and well packaged. I stop shipping plants usually by the middle to end of June (temperatures a bit warm for shipping plants). They have traveled well like the rest of what I send. Rare for there to be a problem.


----------



## SueMc

I vouch for Lori's comfrey plants too. I have a great bunch of mature plants and am now beginning to divide and spread them around in my orchard too.


----------



## ChristieAcres

SueMc said:


> I vouch for Lori's comfrey plants too. I have a great bunch of mature plants and am now beginning to divide and spread them around in my orchard too.


Thank you & so glad you are propagating more! I hope your fruit trees are bountiful. Since Comfrey is a bee attractor, should increase pollination.


----------



## parrotman

Received my rootings from Rick today and they are great! * NOTHING*, like the ones I purchased from my 1st Ebay encounter.

Waiting for the other rootings from my second Ebay seller.


----------



## Rick

Thanks for the feedback!

I love to share this fine comfrey around the country.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

rick and lori christie< do you still have comfrey for sale? i am desperately in need of some. i bought from lori before and they were great.-great packaging etc. after the wildfires here, they had to doze my place to get the double-wide in. i just went w a dw instead of re-building. anyway, they dozed off all my comfrey and my raised beds-grrr. please, please, let me know if you have any and your terms and thank you.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I have Bocking14 for sale in the Barter Forum, so you would be getting the same kind. Sorry to hear about the destruction, must have been so frustrating!

You can also PM or email me at:

[email protected]


----------



## Peacefulheart

Dear Parrotman:
I live in the UP of Michigan and have a very nice sized garden area of wild comfrey, I would be willing to send you what you need, however, it is full of leaves and some is flowering, I can send one big plant I think I can put it all in a large one rate box, these are $17.00 to ship I believe. Please email me privately and I will send photos and you can pick your plant. My friend BEESHURT can verify that I have the plants. 
Peacefulheart


----------



## Peacefulheart

debbiekatiesmom said:


> rick and lori christie< do you still have comfrey for sale? i am desperately in need of some. i bought from lori before and they were great.-great packaging etc. after the wildfires here, they had to doze my place to get the double-wide in. i just went w a dw instead of re-building. anyway, they dozed off all my comfrey and my raised beds-grrr. please, please, let me know if you have any and your terms and thank you.


I have comfrey you pay postage and pay what you feel is fair for the roots..
Peacefulheart


----------



## Rick

Peacefulheart said:


> I have comfrey you pay postage and pay what you feel is fair for the roots..
> Peacefulheart



Sounds like a great offer. Lori's comfrey sounds nice too, with a set price.

If you can't work it out for any reason, let me know. Everyone should have comfrey.


----------



## Woodpecker

I have both Rick and Lori's comfrey and both are great!


----------



## debbiekatiesmom

peacefulheart if you would just quote me a price i am more than willing to send it to you. thanks


----------



## parrotman

That is very kind of you Peacefulheart. If I was unable to secure comfrey I would have gladly jumped on the chance of your offer. 
Right now, between what I got from Rick and what's coming from Ebay, I should have plenty to get started.
Can't wait for the day when I can share comfrey with others!
Hopefully, my poultry and goats will like this herb or I'm going to have to find another use for it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

For those curious or beginning to grow Comfrey? I have over 60 Comfrey plants, harvest and use ALL of them! I am going to start a thread to see how many uses we can all come up for it...


----------



## parrotman

I hate to resurrect this post again, but I have to tell you what happened to me and my comfrey purchase. 
First, I did buy from Rick and he sent wonderful roots that are growing beautifully.

Before I purchased from him I had the horrible Ebay experience and received garbage roots that were rotting when I received them.

Chickflick recommended a seller that she bought from on Ebay and I contacted the person who assured me she would send me large, bountiful roots, much like Chickflick described. I ordered them.

They were processed and sent and a tracking number was provided. After what I thought should be a reasonable amount of time for priority mail to arrive I checked the tracking number and it said that the package had been delivered. Well, it may have been delivered, but not to me.
I live in a very rural area just to let you know. The Postmistress told me that according to their records, the package was scanned and delivered. I told her that may be true, but it didn't come to my mailbox. She then proceeds to tell me that Jerry, my mail carrier has an impeccable record for delivering and if he scanned it he delivered it.

Well, as fate should have it, Jerry comes in from his route when I'm at the post office. He then proceeds to tell me that he "remembers" seeing the package and really wasn't sure if he delivered it to me or not? What the...? The postmistress tells me she'll look into it and I hear from her the next day and she tells me that there's nothing they can do about it and if I like, I can file a complaint and they will investigate "theft." At that point, I think forget it and gave it up for lost. I have many packages delivered and never has one not arrived. I found this odd and didn't suspect anyone of theft as my road is not inhabited or well traveled.

I'll fast forward this long-winded story...Today, almost 4 weeks to the day, my package shows up in my mailbox! You could tell that something had seeped from inside as the outside was stained. I thought the mail carrier might have left a note, but nothing. Needless to say I'm going to the post office on Monday morning and am inquiring as to where my package sat for 4 weeks. A package that they assured me was delivered!

The best part, I did receive large, ample roots...almost full plants. They are already sprouting and for sitting in this heat in the dark for 4 weeks without any additional moisture, they look incredibly well! I'm soaking them in a bucket of water overnight and then will plant them in a container to get them established. 

I guess my comfrey curse has been lifted.

Needless to say, I'll be making a trip to the post office to see where my package sat for four weeks. I think I at least deserve an explanation.


----------



## Rick

parrotman said:


> I hate to resurrect this post again, but I have to tell you what happened to me and my comfrey purchase.
> First, I did buy from Rick and he sent wonderful roots that are growing beautifully.
> 
> Before I purchased from him I had the horrible Ebay experience and received garbage roots that were rotting when I received them.
> 
> Chickflick recommended a seller that she bought from on Ebay and I contacted the person who assured me she would send me large, bountiful roots, much like Chickflick described. I ordered them.
> 
> They were processed and sent and a tracking number was provided. After what I thought should be a reasonable amount of time for priority mail to arrive I checked the tracking number and it said that the package had been delivered. Well, it may have been delivered, but not to me.
> I live in a very rural area just to let you know. The Postmistress told me that according to their records, the package was scanned and delivered. I told her that may be true, but it didn't come to my mailbox. She then proceeds to tell me that Jerry, my mail carrier has an impeccable record for delivering and if he scanned it he delivered it.
> 
> Well, as fate should have it, Jerry comes in from his route when I'm at the post office. He then proceeds to tell me that he "remembers" seeing the package and really wasn't sure if he delivered it to me or not? What the...? The postmistress tells me she'll look into it and I hear from her the next day and she tells me that there's nothing they can do about it and if I like, I can file a complaint and they will investigate "theft." At that point, I think forget it and gave it up for lost. I have many packages delivered and never has one not arrived. I found this odd and didn't suspect anyone of theft as my road is not inhabited or well traveled.
> 
> I'll fast forward this long-winded story...Today, almost 4 weeks to the day, my package shows up in my mailbox! You could tell that something had seeped from inside as the outside was stained. I thought the mail carrier might have left a note, but nothing. Needless to say I'm going to the post office on Monday morning and am inquiring as to where my package sat for 4 weeks. A package that they assured me was delivered!
> 
> The best part, I did receive large, ample roots...almost full plants. They are already sprouting and for sitting in this heat in the dark for 4 weeks without any additional moisture, they look incredibly well!
> 
> I'm soaking them in a bucket of water overnight and then will plant them in a container to get them established.
> 
> I guess my comfrey curse has been lifted.
> 
> Needless to say, I'll be making a trip to the post office to see where my package sat for four weeks. I think I at least deserve an explanation.


Yup thats comfrey. My indestructable plant grew back for the 3rd year in a row after being dug up for roots. The scraps I left in an undrained tub of peat grew 6 plants. Will to live!

You know the new USPS slogan: "IF IT FITS, IT SHIPS, EVENTUALLY, IF WE FEEL LIKE IT.


----------



## parrotman

> IF IT FITS, IT SHIPS, EVENTUALLY, IF WE FEEL LIKE IT.


Since the postal service is in such bad shape, they should print that on a t-shirt to generate revenues! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## fireliteca

I too have been trying to locate comfrey roots to buy in Canada but no luck so far-firelieca


----------



## parrotman

As I said, I contacted the Post Office and in a simple phrase...the USPS lies.
At the time the package was to be originally delivered, they told me it was "scanned and delivered."
Today, they say the package came in on this past Friday, 7-5-13. When I told them that this was the lost package in question, they stammered and really didn't know what to say other than they "will look into it."
No one can tell me where the package sat for almost 4 weeks.
Oh well, chalk it up to experience.


----------

